# Veterinary Medicine



## gdaddyg8 (Jun 12, 2018)

Been looking around at some interesting amino and vitamin injection mixes for horses online.  Injectable aminos and vitamins are hard to come by in America.  Think it’s a bad idea to try?  It has to be sterile....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVcardealer (Jun 14, 2018)

I get b12 from Farm and home stores for many years,1 cc per 100 LBS


----------



## Kinetix (Jun 18, 2018)

Bio availability of vitamins is higher in inj. than taking them orally.  I would assume the same goes  for amino acids.  
Stomach acids can break down the vitamins and aminos so you actually get less absorption through the stomach than injecting it.


----------



## Sully (Jun 19, 2018)

gdaddyg8 said:


> Been looking around at some interesting amino and vitamin injection mixes for horses online.  Injectable aminos and vitamins are hard to come by in America.  Think it’s a bad idea to try?  It has to be sterile....



Veterinary meds are just as sterile as human meds. Have you seen the amount of money people invest in these race horses? They aren’t going to risk losing a return on their investment because of sepsis brought about from non sterile injectable meds.


----------



## custom creation (Jun 19, 2018)

I have to agree with Sully.  I trust them as much as I do UG human products!


----------



## srd1 (Jun 19, 2018)

Prob more so here lately lol


----------



## SURGE (Jun 21, 2018)

I have seen some cool looking inj amino products but have never tried. What are you thinking about trying?


----------



## Sully (Jun 22, 2018)

srd1 said:


> Prob more so here lately lol



You have a really valid point there!


----------

